# LCD/Plasma Screen Help



## erict68 (Dec 10, 2010)

I have a 46" not sure if it a LCD or Plasma screen that someone gave me. There's a sticker on the back which has MC106H30D8 and Serial #: YL5321004, and another sticker with MD-42HM8ASNJ. Not sure which # is the model number. Does anyone know if this is a LCD screen or Plasma screen, and which model TV uses this screen?


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

erict68 said:


> I have a 46" not sure if it a LCD or Plasma screen that someone gave me. There's a sticker on the back which has MC106H30D8 and Serial #: YL5321004, and another sticker with MD-42HM8ASNJ. Not sure which # is the model number. Does anyone know if this is a LCD screen or Plasma screen, and which model TV uses this screen?


I believe that is a Plasma sold under the Brand Maxent and was not HD, but ED and was sold at Costco around 5 years ago. I think it uses a Panasonic Panel. 
ED means Enhanced Definition and is not of HD Resolution, but works with HD Sources at a lower Resolution.
JJ


----------

